# Btu



## moneyisfornothing (Feb 18, 2012)

does anyone own this stock here?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

No, I don't follow, but yet another energy stock nearing a 52 week low.

You seem interested, why do you like it?

So many [solid] oversold stocks out there!


----------

